# Low Profile Helmets



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

I went from a Mod5 to a Giro Jackson Mips. It’s much lighter, more comfortable, looks better on my head due to its lower profile and I can use my ODT chips again.

Smiths didn’t fit as well on my melon. Sandboxes are too park rat for me. I hike, etc and their ventilation doesn’t seem to jive with my needs.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Giro makes a lot of lower profile ones. The other option is to just wear a sock hat. My wife tells me my head is hard enough.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

You could stick with Oakley and grab the Mod1, it's the lowest profile that I've used.

I've worn the Giro Combyn for years, great helmet (similar, if not the same silhouette as the Ledge you mentioned) , however in comparison the Oakley is quite a bit lower profile, and the fit seems to wrap around my head better (as opposed to the Giro feeling like its more so sitting on the top of my head). Personal preference stuff.

One drawback of the Mod1, is that I have to get creative with placing the Outdoor Tech Chips in the ear pads. The Giro earpads fit the chips perfectly.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

I have the smith maze and it's super light compared to my anon raider. I have the large and I wish I got the medium. The large is a little big on me so I have to wear a beanie or balaclava under the helmet to keep it snug. Otherwise I like it a lot. I believe it's the lightest helmet on the market.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

I went with Anon Rodan this year. Way smaller / lighter than what I was using.









Men's Anon Rodan Helmet | Burton.com Winter 2021


Shop the Men's Anon Rodan Helmet along with more helmets and protection from Winter 2021 at Burton.com




www.burton.com


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Pret /thread


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Nivek said:


> Pret /thread


I've been looking at those, because it looks like the XL might actually fit my giant head. Any model you prefer? Of course, nowhere around her to try one on.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I like my smith code a lot. Super low profile. My wife wears a Pret which I’ve borrowed. It’s nice too, feels a bit more bulky.


----------



## bigjak169 (Dec 9, 2010)

Giro jackson mips is what I got and seems to be a good blend of low profile and simplistic while still having decent venting, mips, and adjustable fit dial.


----------

